# Poppy has a lump



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

On Friday I was rubbing Poppy's tummy when I spotted an anomaly - a small pea sized lump by one teat. We were fortunate enough to get an appointment with her excellent vet within hours - he did a needle aspiration and I should have the results by Monday.

If it is not a cyst (unlikely to be, as it did not drain) he will remove it and then biopsy it. There is a 50/50 chance that of a tumour being malignant, in which case he reckons removal has an 80% likelihood of curing it permanently, so I am not panicking just yet! When I chose not to spay her after her first season I knew this was a possibility - the lifetime risk for entire females is around 25%, with poodles known to be at high risk. I am not going to beat myself up about that decision - it was based upon considerable research, and I was making it while going through a rather tricky menopause myself, when the benefits of a fully functioning hormonal system were very obvious to me - but I may call it differently another time.

In the meantime I pursue my policy of carpe diem - making every day as happy as I can for all of us. Two long walks and a visit to a cafe where a nice woman gives away dog biscuits just about made up for the time at the vet's, and the November 5th fireworks were not too fierce last night although there did seem to be a crash every time we tried to get out for pees and poos! Thank heavens for the emergency pad in the bathroom...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Flower had a couple pea size benign tumors that grew by her teats in her latter years, Flower wasn't spayed until she was 6 years old. Hopefully Poppy's are the same.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I will be wishing for the very best outcome possible for Poppy.

Don’t beat yourself up over your decision to not spay. You did it very carefully and it was a sensible one. You haven’t been neglectful, on the contrary. Life is often a gamble, and nobody knows what the next card in our deck will be.

Carpe diem is a fine way to go !


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear praying it is negative, and everything turns our fine


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I suspect that since you pay such excellent attention to the health of all of your animals that you probably caught this very early and that all will be fine. I will be looking to see good news for you nonetheless.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry for Poppy but hopefully you will find it it nothing serious. I had a unswayed rotate at one time she developed a huge teat. We had to have it removed but fortunately is was benign.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am sorry to hear about this bit of trouble for little Poppy. Sending prayers and many (((hugs))) for a positive outcome.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I do hope it’s benign and quickly resolved. You did make a well thought out decision regarding spaying and it’s possible that whatever is growing is completely unrelated. Carpe diem.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sending you and Poppy good thoughts! Zooey had a mammary tumor when she was about 6, since she was not spayed until I got her at age 3. It was benign. Have never been so relieved in my life. Hope you get the same answer with Poppy :love2:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oliver and I send our good thoughts and wishes for a simple, uncomplicated, and happy outcome. Definitely don't be hard on yourself at all. Poppy and Sophy are so fortunate to have you.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Sending good thoughts that it is benign, and a not-too-stressful wait in the meantime!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts to Poppy and you from across the pond. Carpe diem!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending positive thoughts for good news.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Carpe Diem is my way of life with a big "WHATEVER...........I'll deal with it!" I sincerely hope Poppy's results are a big fat 'neg'..........so know that I will be putting her in my prayers!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy is booked in for a lump removal and spay on Monday 12th. Gerard found mammary tissue cells in the cytology test, and reckons it needs to come out and be biopsied. It makes sense to spay her at the same time, if only to remove the risk of pyometra developing later on when her heart murmur is worse - there is no reliable evidence either way on whether it will reduce the risk of further tumours, but it certainly won’t increase it.

We are making the most of the mild dry weather and walking while we can - Poppy's favourite run on short grass by the river Lune today, plus a couple of other shorter strolls making at least 4 miles altogether.  We seem to be spending a lot of time at the vets for dogs that appear to be fit as fleas!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Okay then it sounds like there is a good plan at hand. Have a lovely week doing the carpe diem thing. You have a great and sensible attitude. I generally subscribe to the POV that worrying over something one can't control is pretty pointless and time wasting.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Enjoy the weather and the lovely walks, hopefully all will go smoothly on Monday and Poppy won’t mind her rest time too much!


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Glad you're enjoying some nice weather and walks, FJM. Sending positive thoughts for Poppy et al!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Okay then it sounds like there is a good plan at hand. Have a lovely week doing the carpe diem thing. You have a great and sensible attitude. I generally subscribe to the POV that worrying over something one can't control is pretty pointless and time wasting.


I echo Catherine’s comments. I hope surgery goes smoothly and recovery is quick.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I generally subscribe to the POV that worrying over something one can't control is pretty pointless and time wasting.


So true logically, and yet so hard to actually follow  

I hope all my PF friends are seizing the day today. Mine got dog park play and a nice romp with a game of fetch in a field. Now everyone is snoozing peacefully. 

We'll be thinking of Poppy on the 12th :love2:


----------

